# Rumpwhite



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

This is our first generation of rump pups, nowhere near perfect but a start i think


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Not too shabby for the first generation, I have had significantly worse!

Good Luck, are you plannign on showing these when they get up to scratch?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe, cute!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

ian said:


> Not too shabby for the first generation, I have had significantly worse!
> 
> Good Luck, are you plannign on showing these when they get up to scratch?


Possibly, see how things go...!


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Love them! A lot better than mine!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You got any for sale Dom?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive got bucket loads of rumpwhites if you want any, particularly some lovely bucks


----------

